# Singing Bowl sample library



## willbedford (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm very happy to release this multisampled Tibetan Singing Bowl for Kontakt 5.

 (watch in full screen to see the user interface more clearly)

This instrument was recorded in close stereo, and mapped across a playable range of four octaves. Two articulations were captured - sustains (created by moving the wooden mallet in a circular motion around the rim of the bowl) and hits. Both these articulations were recorded with a multitude of dynamic layers, which allows for very delicate and realistic playing.

The instrument was programmed with ease of use in mind. Simply move the mod wheel while playing sustains to smoothly morph between different dynamic levels. When performing a real singing bowl, changes in dynamics are often very slow, since the bowl takes time to vibrate and resonate. Setting the 'speed' control to a low value will simulate this, by gradually fading between the dynamic layers.

Another characteristic of a real singing bowl is the sound of the mallet occasionally scraping against the bowl due to friction. Use the 'Rust' control to add additional scraping noise to the sustains.

I'm releasing this for a very special Xmas intro price of *£3.50/$5.50*. Enjoy!
http://willbedfordmusic.co.uk/singing-bowl.html


----------



## catsass (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, my. At first glance I read that as Singing Bowel. More coffee, please!

Very cool, Will. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## willbedford (Dec 22, 2015)

catsass said:


> Oh, my. At first glance I read that as Singing Bowel. More coffee, please!


I was wondering how long it would take for someone to say that


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, my friend, you just don't know how convenient this sample is right now in my life. I am working on a trumpet concerto and in the third movement I am going to record a track using different sounds, and singing bowls just happened to be on that list! Here's the thread I was talking about it on: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...g-on-a-classical-piece-for-performance.50533/


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2015)

Bought. Looking forward to using this in a project. Thanks, Will.


----------



## catsass (Dec 22, 2015)

I bought it as well. Thank you, sir.


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 22, 2015)

what a great sound ! I will buy it for sure. I really like your work, all is really "musical", granulate becomes on of my favorite tool this year


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 23, 2015)

bought it! just in time for an upcoming project! thanks!


----------



## tav.one (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought it, the sound is so magical I couldn't not buy it.
Thank you for making this Will.

I wonder if you did it with 432Hz based Bowls...
If yes then its so great, I could use this for healing too, if no then can you please consider the idea...?


----------



## benatural (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought!


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought, the sound is very nice and calm. Here's what I made.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 23, 2015)

>




This is one of the most beautiful pieces of music I've heard recently, checking your other music now and loving them all. I'm a fan bro.

Can I know what string libraries you use?


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 23, 2015)

itstav said:


> This is one of the most beautiful pieces of music I've heard recently, checking your other music now and loving them all. I'm a fan bro.
> 
> Can I know what string libraries you use?



Hi, thanks a lot!
I use Sable string con sord layer with 8Dio Adagietto con sord. Trill by cinematic strings 2.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 24, 2015)

phil_wc said:


> Hi, thanks a lot!
> I use Sable string con sord layer with 8Dio Adagietto con sord. Trill by cinematic strings 2.



Awesome! Thanks and I checked your video about making this piece, it was in Thai.
Do you do streams in English too? and maybe in HD? Just asking, not expecting a yes


----------



## pdub (Dec 24, 2015)

phil_wc said:


> Bought, the sound is very nice and calm. Here's what I made.



Very cool piece! I just ordered the library! Thanks


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 24, 2015)

itstav said:


> Awesome! Thanks and I checked your video about making this piece, it was in Thai.
> Do you do streams in English too? and maybe in HD? Just asking, not expecting a yes



Not yet but maybe in the future, I just try start streaming to see how is it. I have a issue with driver that the output is mono, not sure how to fix it.
I can speak English but not fluent speaking.

@pdub Thanks!!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 25, 2015)

Can someone tell me if these bells are tonal (Can I play Christmas Carols or any other melody with them?)

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 25, 2015)

ScarletJerry said:


> Can someone tell me if these bells are tonal (Can I play Christmas Carols or any other melody with them?)
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry


yes, It is tuned.


----------



## willbedford (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words and great music everyone. 
Just to let you know, the intro/holiday price will end on January 3rd. Pick it up for £3.50 while you have the chance!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 30, 2015)

An easy buy. Thanks, Will, for doing all of the heavy lifting/sampling! Bought an old Tibetan bowl from a friend who had a room full. Remember going through one after the other until I found one that resonated with me, no pun intended.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 9, 2016)

Absolutely love this sound.


----------



## willbedford (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey, thanks! Some exciting new libraries coming up in the next months...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 3, 2016)

Good to hear Will. Really like this and the water glass. Keep up the great work!


----------

